# 2wd mazda to 4wd hybrid electric



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

EV_dub said:


> My question is if there be a potential Problem if the Motor accelerated the front wheels quicker than the Engine driving the rear wheels?


Under the limit of the tires traction, the driver will don't see the difference.
On wet pavement or on snow, that can be more problematic. I think that can be similar to a RWD or FWD car in case of lost of traction, you can often push more or less on the accelerator to correct the lost of traction.


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't seen this kind of separate drive conversion before, has anyone done this yet?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Hybrid questions come up often. It is generally considered to be possible but not practical as you have the worst of both worlds. Even the OEMs with billions of dollars of research find it difficult to do well. The problem for operating all electric is that you are carrying around the weight of the entire gasoline system, motor, gasoline, cooling system, exhaust, starter and it is all a dead load. When you are operating only on the internal combustion system you have the same issue, you are carrying around the electric components, motor, controller, batteries, charger. It is really only when you size everything correctly and have them work together that you can take some advantage of the strengths of both systems.

Hybrids are an expensive interim solution and I will be terribly surprised if any of them are still being built in 10 to 15 years.


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

Agreed. Production Hybrids are expensive to produce. And the Advantages are often lost through the losses of the extra weight and losses. 

My Project however has a different Goal. I'm not looking to save heaps of Money by driving with a super efficient car. My Project has two aims: to be able to drive on electric mode but without being restricted by range for longer journeys. And also to increase the power for short Bursts. I would actualy like to double the available power for much quicker acceleration. The engine currently produces 120hp another 100-120hp would be great.

I also require a battery source in the car to provide energy when usuing it as a campervan. I am hoping to use the battery pack through a DC\DC converter to Keep the campervan aux battery topped up when required.
I am also planning to run an additional high power Alternator which I can Switch on during longer journeys when only the engine is working. This will power an Inverter and a charger for the main battery pack.


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

But you can't drive on just electric, you must idle the gas motor!
Faster acceleration is easily achieved through other means, adding weight to do that is counterproductive. 
Wait, now it is a campervan? You just changed the project entirely.



EV_dub said:


> Agreed. Production Hybrids are expensive to produce. And the Advantages are often lost through the losses of the extra weight and losses.
> 
> My Project however has a different Goal. I'm not looking to save heaps of Money by driving with a super efficient car. My Project has two aims: to be able to drive on electric mode but without being restricted by range for longer journeys. And also to increase the power for short Bursts. I would actualy like to double the available power for much quicker acceleration. The engine currently produces 120hp another 100-120hp would be great.
> 
> ...


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

nimblemotors said:


> But you can't drive on just electric, you must idle the gas motor!
> Faster acceleration is easily achieved through other means, adding weight to do that is counterproductive.
> Wait, now it is a campervan? You just changed the project entirely.


When I said EV mode, I meant only using the electric Motor to DRIVE the car. 
Actually when you only require Bursts of acceleration I Think using an aditional electric Motor is a good solution. The battery pack will be small and lightweight. the types used in RC car for high Output. yes there will be extra weight of the Motor but to double the avaiable power in bursts
The Bongo is a very diverse car as it has folding seats which turn into a bed and the Roof lifts up allowing two sleeping places in the Roof. It dosent however have ist own energy supply which Is why i would like to use the main battery pack for the drive´system and also available for leisure use.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

so what ur saying is; u have a campervan with a battery pack that u use to run the fridge and tv etc
so since u have the pack anyway u want to utilise it to give faster acceleration for the notoriously slow bongo van

this makes sense to me


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

The Bongo as standard is like a day van. It has a electric pop roof and 8 seats which fold flat to give 4 births. Many Bongos are converted into campers which is also my intention. To run the utilities I will require a battery. 

So yes the idea is to use a battery pack to power electric drive and also through a dc/dc converter for the utilities.

Its the Bongo friendee van. They only made them in right hand drive so only available in UK and Japan. Its not a all slow. It produces 125hp 300nm max torque weighing in at 1850kg. 

However yes I would like faster acceleration.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting project EV_dub. Look at the Lexus RX for inspiration. I've wanted to do a similar conversion for a long while in reverse with the EV on the rear axle. No reason yours won't work. Biggest issue is dragging the unused drive. Knowing the Mazda, can you poach the freewheeling hubs from a b2500? Or better still some 4wd hubs had electric locking hubs meaning you could disengage on the run! Mazda had these later. That would especially stop freewheeling the electric motor or rear drive and save alot of energy. I'd almost suggest putting the hubs on the rear also but they are not designed to handle that much torque or power... I'd suggest looking at re-purposing an RX rear drive system. Look at the guys using Prius drives with a special controller, same applies to the Lexus. Or if they are around (I have a few) the Azure drives that were liquidated would be great. And a modest battery for 20-30 city miles will give huge potential. 

As the guys say, the interface is the trickiest thing, but I feel I've got some good ideas for this. Is your Bongo a manual or auto? Auto is obviously alot easier to interface.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

PS you can remove the systems needing the ice to drive them and convert those to typical EV systems, making the ICE more efficient and meaning it isn't needed on short trips. This is the biggest bonus as a cold ICE is grossly inefficient but an EV can go maxed out from start-up! 

Hope to chat about it soon.


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

tylerwatts said:


> Interesting project EV_dub. Look at the Lexus RX for inspiration. I've wanted to do a similar conversion for a long while in reverse with the EV on the rear axle. No reason yours won't work. Biggest issue is dragging the unused drive. Knowing the Mazda, can you poach the freewheeling hubs from a b2500? Or better still some 4wd hubs had electric locking hubs meaning you could disengage on the run! Mazda had these later. That would especially stop freewheeling the electric motor or rear drive and save alot of energy. I'd almost suggest putting the hubs on the rear also but they are not designed to handle that much torque or power... I'd suggest looking at re-purposing an RX rear drive system. Look at the guys using Prius drives with a special controller, same applies to the Lexus. Or if they are around (I have a few) the Azure drives that were liquidated would be great. And a modest battery for 20-30 city miles will give huge potential.
> 
> As the guys say, the interface is the trickiest thing, but I feel I've got some good ideas for this. Is your Bongo a manual or auto? Auto is obviously alot easier to interface.


 The Bongo is Auto. By Interface do you mean intergratting the two drives that they work together and not against each other?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, so having the ice work as intended with the ev drive. And how you communicate with the ev system.


----------

